# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS KION, JENGIBRE O GINGER PERUANO DE EXPORTACIÓN (CONVENCIONAL Y ORGÁNICO)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, hacemos de su conocimiento que contamos con oferta exportable de Kion, Jengibre o Ginger peruano, tanto convencional como orgánico, cultivado en la zona de Pichanaki. La campaña 2015 ya inició aquí en el Perú, y estamos listos para proveer este producto a los mercados internacionales, con la calidad, sabor y aroma que caracteriza a todos los productos que se cultivan en este privilegiado país llamado Perú.  :Cool:   *Presentación:* Cajas de cartón de 13,6 Kg. (30 Lbs)*Disponibilidad:* 2 contenedores semanales (convencional) / 1 semanal (orgánico)*Cajas por contenedor de 40":* 1440 cajas (palletizado)
Adjuntamos ficha técnica.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Kion 3.jpg Kion 2.jpg  DSC03242.jpgTemas similares: Buenas perspectivas para el Kion o Jengibre peruano para el inicio de la campaña 2015 Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL) OFRECEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA Y CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN SE NECESITA KION CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN.

----------


## Kionenriesgo

*COMUNICADO KION(JENGIBRE) EN RIESGO* El frente de defensa de Kioneros de Pichananki y selva central del Perú, en representación de todos los hermanos agricultores kioneros, comunica, que el señor Jaime Rojas Garrido y su abogado Cesar Cermeño Peña a la fecha obtuvieron el derecho de obstentor sobre un producto de uso común dándole el nombre de "KION OLGUITA" el cual nosotros conocemos como *kion hawaiano, kion grande o Chino*, con este titulo se hicieron dueños de nuestro kion, y a la fecha pretenden cobrar a los que siembren y comercialicen, amedrentando  mediante cartas notariales .Este titulo permite cobrar hasta el 20 % correspondiente a la franquicia por el uso de un producto patentado y en caso que no pagues pueden decomisar nuestros productos, este titulo de obstentor les permite denunciar a las personas que cultivan el kion sin su autorización, este cobro lo puede hacer a nivel nacional ; frente a este hecho abusivo el frente de defensa a la fecha viene realizando seguimientos del tramite de nulidad del certificado de obstentor contra Jaime Rojas Garrido ante INDECOPI, por ello hermanos agricultores kioneros, empresarios, comerciantes,transportistas y publico general levantemos nuestra voz de protesta hagamos valer nuestros derechos contra estos malas personas que quieren lucrar sin trabajar a costas del sudor del agricultor, alto al abuso, no pagues por un producto de uso común, por ello únete a la gran marcha pacifica del día 12 de junio y así lograr _la nulidad de este certificado de obstentor._

----------


## PAHOLAELLIOT

me pueden indicar el precio !! quiero para fletear via aerea!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, 
Hacemos de su conocimiento que hemos iniciado nuestros envíos de Kion o Jengibre con éxito, y que estamos listos para atender a los clientes interesados en este producto, con la calidad que caracteriza a los productos peruanos de agroexportación. 
Contamos con producto convencional y orgánico (certificado). Procesamos en planta certificada con HACCP. Supervisamos el proceso de principio a fin, con la finalidad de garantizar a nuestros clientes un buen producto y un buen servicio.  :Wink:   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51995805066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  kion-jengibre-ginger-peru.jpg precinto-seguridad.jpg transporte-cajas-kion-jengibre.jpg palletizado-kion-jengibre-exportacion-peru.jpg cajas-kion-jengibre-exportacion-peru.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, para informarles que la campaña de kion o jengibre ya se inició en Perú, y estamos en capacidad de ofrecer tanto producto orgánico como convencional, así como fresco y deshidratado, para exportación.  *Capacidad*: Mínimo 2 contenedores x semana*Presentación:* Caja de cartón de 13.6 Kg. (30 Lbs)*Precio FOB:* US$20.75
También podemos ofrecer servicio de maquila en Pichanaki en planta certificada con HACCP a US$3.90+IGV x caja, que incluye:  RecepciónPesadoLavadoSelecciónPicadoDesinfeccciónSecadoEmpaque *Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe  kion-jengibre-peruano-organico-fresco-exportacion.jpg kion-jengibre-peruano-organico-deshidratado-exportacion.jpg

----------


## amazoniafood

Buenas tardes, se necesita kion y cúrcuma fresca calidad de exportación en bolsas de 13.6 kilos. Convencional y orgánica. Calidad extra. La cantidad es de 16 peltas de kion y 08 paletas de cúrcuma. Se solicita, materia prima y servicio de empaque, si fuera posible los insumos de empaque, estaría bien. Nuestra empresa Amazonia Food SAC, se dedica a las exportaciones por lo que nos gustaría recibir sus ofertas. Comunicarse con Alfonso Salazar 995411518. A la espera de sus comentarios

----------

